# Shipping costs!!!



## BARJRD (Jan 31, 2022)

I just looked through the FO Review spreadsheet (AWESOME!) and picked a couple of FOs that I would like to buy from Brambleberry.  However, the shipping cost is MORE than the FOs!  Is there a supplier who offers free (or reasonable) shipping?  I don't make soap that often so I don't want to buy a ton of oils.  
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jehni (Jan 31, 2022)

Helllllooooo. Sadly, the shipping costs through wholesalers can be outrageous, compared to what you're buying. I would recommend searching for LOCAL suppliers. If you can't find one, just do some searches for soapmaking/candlemaking. You'll get a lot of options. I only have one local supplier to tx and its great, the shipping makes me happy. I enjoy WellingtonFragrance , as they are not local to TX but they have great prices for quantity, I've been using them for years. Except when you purchase glass...then it gets pricey. LOL  But hey, it takes money to make money. Hope this helps in your new venture.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 31, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> I just looked through the FO Review spreadsheet (AWESOME!) and picked a couple of FOs that I would like to buy from Brambleberry.  However, the shipping cost is MORE than the FOs!  Is there a supplier who offers free (or reasonable) shipping?  I don't make soap that often so I don't want to buy a ton of oils.
> Any suggestions?



Brambleberry is cheap considering their FOs/EOs come in glass bottles.  I was going through Rustic Escentuals for the bulk of my FOs, but their Shipping prices went through the roof a few months after they were purchased by WSP; same with Elements.

You can try Nurture Soap...free shipping with orders of $30.00+


----------



## AliOop (Jan 31, 2022)

Camden Grey has free shipping for orders over $100 right now, which is really just a couple of bottles of anything these days. I do like their EOs, and their prices on many of my faves are cheaper right now than WSP.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Jan 31, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> I just looked through the FO Review spreadsheet (AWESOME!) and picked a couple of FOs that I would like to buy from Brambleberry.  However, the shipping cost is MORE than the FOs!  Is there a supplier who offers free (or reasonable) shipping?  I don't make soap that often so I don't want to buy a ton of oils.
> Any suggestions?


Though this won't help at the moment, Brambleberry occasionally offers free shipping. The last time was in the fall. So get on their email list and keep an eye out for the next time it's offered.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 31, 2022)

You don't say what State you're in but using a supplier close to home can save on shipping. Also, wait until you need other supplies to spread the cost across several items.

That being said, check out
*WSP - Wholesale Supplies Plus* - huge selection
*MMS - Majestic Mountain Sage* - quality FOs, prompt shipping
*PFO - Pure Fragrance Oils (CA)* - Flat Rate Shipping


----------



## BARJRD (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 1, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> Thanks!


I love New Directions Aromatics as well. Their products are excellent; their prices are good; shipping is in-line.


----------



## BARJRD (Feb 1, 2022)

Has anyone had any success with FOs purchased from Amazon/free shpping?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2022)

No to Amazon. Nature's Garden has always been the most reasonable. I like soapsupplies.net but she does not carry a large inventory. Paige still has flat rate shipping. I have used many of her FO's over the years. While WSP offers "Free Shipping" it is not free, it is figured on each item you purchase so if you only purchase a few items you may come out ahead but on large orders, it can be expensive shipping.


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 1, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> Has anyone had any success with FOs purchased from Amazon/free shpping?



As tempting as it might be...I wouldn't.  Most of the stuff you'll find on Amazon, while it says it can be used in soap making, it really isn't make for soap making.  Nature's Oil MIGHT be okay if you're doing liquid soap or M&P since that is what they sell on their website, but their prices are high in comparison to a regular soap supplier like BrambleBerry, Nurture Soap, etc.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 1, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> Has anyone had any success with FOs purchased from Amazon/free shpping?


Chancey at best.


----------



## MelissaG (Feb 2, 2022)

No to amazon. As for the prices, thank the post master general for that. Before he took over, the price for shipping was much more reasonable through usps. Now I just suck it up and deal. No other choice. I think you can write part of it off on your taxes but not sure about that.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 2, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> No to amazon. As for the prices, thank the post master general for that. Before he took over, the price for shipping was much more reasonable through usps. Now I just suck it up and deal. No other choice. I think you can write part of it off on your taxes but not sure about that.


Most of the increase in shipping prices is directly due to the rising cost of fuel. If you are selling, you can write off all shipping costs, both sending and receiving, as a business expense.


----------



## TheMightySueBaca (Feb 2, 2022)

I purchase my supplies for Bulk Apothecary. Quality Essential Oils, Soap Making Supplies & More | Essential Oils Supplier Bulk Apothecary So far I've been happy with the few items I've ordered. Their shipping costs appear to be reasonable.


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 6, 2022)

The sad reality is that now I can only purchase from suppliers that are near me. I live in the east and no longer purchase from any suppliers in the west. I used to always purchase from Brambleberry, but it is no longer cost effective for me, so I unfortunately had to stop.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 7, 2022)

Mandarin said:


> The sad reality is that now I can only purchase from suppliers that are near me. I live in the east and no longer purchase from any suppliers in the west. I used to always purchase from Brambleberry, but it is no longer cost effective for me, so I unfortunately had to stop.


As another easterner I’m interested in what suppliers you use. I’m in NH.


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 7, 2022)

I have had some luck purchasing FOs from Amazon as several large companies sell through them (Essential Depot to name one) and I am able to purchase freight free (for most things). I am careful to buy the smallest amount the first time to make sure I like what I am getting. Amazon is not my “go-to” but I have used them successfully. For EOs, however, I prefer New Directions.


----------



## Bssbev (Mar 18, 2022)

I believe WSP bought Just Scents, located in Ohio,  and their shipping costs have more than DOUBLED in the last couple of months. I compared shipping costs from other suppliers in Ohio: Natures Garden and Wellington shipping USPS Ground and they ship for half and below half the cost. Even companies like Pure Fragrance Oils from California, which is farther from me than Ohio ship for 11.95, which is less than double the cost from Just Scents. Very disappointing when you can no longer purchase your favorite fragrance oils because some companies pad their shipping costs. So I will just stick with Fragrance Buddy, out of Georgia which ships Flat Rate Free and they have reasonable prices on their oils. I have used several oils from there and had success in Cold Process Soap.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 18, 2022)

Bssbev said:


> I believe WSP bought Just Scents, located in Ohio, and their shipping costs have more than DOUBLED in the last couple of months.



That's what happened with Rustic Escentals and Elements Bath & Body.  And if you pull up all three websites, you'll find that outside of the front page, they are exactly the same.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2022)

If Paige from soapsupplies.net is still in business she ships flat rate and has some nice fragrances. Or at least she always has shipped flat rate. I have not purchased fo's in a couple of yrs.


----------



## MelissaG (Mar 20, 2022)

I REALLY don't like how WSP is buying everything up and all these other places are caving so easily. I'd never sell my business. It's mine.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 20, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> If Paige from soapsupplies.net is still in business she ships flat rate and has some nice fragrances. Or at least she always has shipped flat rate. I have not purchased fo's in a couple of yrs.


Thanks, I just ordered a few fragrances from her. The $7.95 flat rate made it worth it for me to try a few new ones. I only have a 50% success rate with FOs at best - many give me terrible headaches. So I always hesitate to buy any because I won't know till I open the bottle. But with low shipping, I was ready to take a chance.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 20, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I REALLY don't like how WSP is buying everything up and all these other places are caving so easily. I'd never sell my business. It's mine.



Who says they are caving so easily?  If you don't want to sell your business, that is your right, but if someone else wants to sell theirs, that is also their right.

As an individual, I don't have a problem with Amy selling RE...she wanted to retire and as a private owner, her choices were to shut down company or sell it.  As as customer, of course I am upset because the increased shipping costs meant I had to suck it up or source my colorants and scents elsewhere.


----------



## Bethany Cervantes (Apr 10, 2022)

BARJRD said:


> I just looked through the FO Review spreadsheet (AWESOME!) and picked a couple of FOs that I would like to buy from Brambleberry.  However, the shipping cost is MORE than the FOs!  Is there a supplier who offers free (or reasonable) shipping?  I don't make soap that often so I don't want to buy a ton of oils.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> A new supplier ( at least, I THINK they are new!) Studio Fragrance. Not sure what their free shipping limit is but I have yet to pay shipping on a single of many orders. They have some delightful fragrances, at $20-22 a pound. Been a Black Cherry hater ALL my life, however, their Black Cherry Merlot is really good! If you want me to tell you which fragrances I love from SF, just shoot me a message.
> ...


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi (May 4, 2022)

Yeah. It's crazy! You can't blame the post office completely. I just tried to order some micas from nurture soap. Eight 5 gram bags cost $11.35. and the shipping came to $16.45. You can ship that for a few bucks easy. Or priority mail for about $8. I really want to buy some good quality micas, but I kinda want to give them a try first before ordering a huge amount and maybe, just maybe, getting a decent shipping rate.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi (May 4, 2022)

WeLoveWabiSabi said:


> Yeah. It's crazy! You can't blame the post office completely. I just tried to order some micas from nurture soap. Eight 5 gram bags cost $11.35. and the shipping came to $16.45. You can ship that for a few bucks easy. Or priority mail for about $8. I really want to buy some good quality micas, but I kinda want to give them a try first before ordering a huge amount and maybe, just maybe, getting a decent shipping rate.


Scratch that!!! I just realized that they offer free shipping for over $30. I'm in!!


----------



## earlene (May 4, 2022)

WeLoveWabiSabi said:


> Scratch that!!! I just realized that they offer free shipping for over $30. I'm in!!


Good!  I was going to offer to send you some samples from vendors I use or even drop them by my next time in TX, but it's a BIG state, so chances are I would not really be that close anyway.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi (May 4, 2022)

earlene said:


> Good!  I was going to offer to send you some samples from vendors I use or even drop them by my next time in TX, but it's a BIG state, so chances are I would not really be that close anyway.


Aww! That's sweet of you. 

And yeah I live on the gulf coast. It takes hours to get anywhere in Texas from here. I'm so excited to try the neons. I was hoping to make a pride soap, but my red morphed to an ugly yellow-brown in a different soap. Thankfully it was a tumeric lemongrass so I can roll with it. That color on a rainbow would have been disappointing.


----------



## melinda48 (May 14, 2022)

Nona'sFarm said:


> Though this won't help at the moment, Brambleberry occasionally offers free shipping. The last time was in the fall. So get on their email list and keep an eye out for the next time it's offered.


Shipping everything is expensive right now. With diesel fuel being close to $6 a gallon, just take a minute and figure out how much it must be costing truckers to get us our goods. I have paying more for shipping but fully understand the increases.


----------

